# Getting a NIF in Portugal - any suggestions?



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

Bom dia everyone. My wife and I are planning our move to Portugal from the USA in April 2023. We will be in Portugal on a scouting trip in October 2022. My wife is an EU citizen (with a Germany passport), I am an American citizen. Does anyone have recent experience applying for an getting a NIF in Portugal? Is it possible to do this on a scouting trip even before you move there? Did you do it on your own or did you hire someone to assist you? Any suggestions or things to be mindful of, avoid, or be sure we do? Muito obrigado, Jose


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey Jose... In order to obtain a NIF you need to have an EU address, which I guess you don´t have. The other route is getting a fiscal representative involved to obtain a NIF for you. A friend of mine from the US did that a few months ago using Eurofinesco (to get his NIF remotely, I believe he paid around 135 Euro per person, fees are on their website). When he came over here (with the NIF he had received through them) he was able to open a bank account with my bank in Porto


----------



## sonia.fernandes (8 mo ago)

Hi Jose. moviinn.com is a 360º approach relocation company based in Portugal. We do take care of NIF, Bank Accounts, Scouting trips, Visas, Housing, etc. Our fees are displayed on our website and you can book a 30 minute courtesy call with us to know more about the process of moving to Portugal and for us to understand your needs and be able to prepare a tailored services' proposal to you. Cheers, Sonia


----------



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

sonia.fernandes said:


> Hi Jose. moviinn.com is a 360º approach relocation company based in Portugal. We do take care of NIF, Bank Accounts, Scouting trips, Visas, Housing, etc. Our fees are displayed on our website and you can book a 30 minute courtesy call with us to know more about the process of moving to Portugal and for us to understand your needs and be able to prepare a tailored services' proposal to you. Cheers, Sonia


Bom dia Sonia, Thank you for your response, I appreciate it. My wife and I will leave for Portugal this Thursday evening and will be in Lisbon for a few days at the beginning and one full day at the end of our trip. I will check your website and see if it would be possible to schedule a complimentary call with you either before we arrive or when we are there in person. Obrigado, Jose


----------

